# Starting a plowing Co.???



## MDDMAX (Jan 23, 2002)

Hello all, 

I just wanted to say that I am new to this site. It seems very nice and the people are honist. Anyway, I live in Central Maryland and would like to start a plowing company. I know several people interested but have no idea how/what to bill for. Some want me to plow the driveway while others want the whole nine yards, salt/sand, clear walks, etc. The driveways range in feet from 50 to 1000 feet or so. they are anywhere from 20 feet wide to 9 feet wide. Anyway, I was just hoping to get an Idea about plowing and what to look for, should I make up contracts to clear me of any damage that may occur do to their irresponsibility. Thanks for any help that you maybe able to provide. By the way, I have a Meyers Snow plow, nothing special, just a poly board. 

Thanks again


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Well, MDDMAX, I'm going to make suggestion for several sites that will help you. Just be prepared to spend several hours reading. First, welcome to PlowSite and hope you'll stick around to help out others coming on behind you. Go to the top of this page and click on "Snowplow contractor's Network". This is the one of Chuck's site and has tons of information. I recommend the "residential diagrams".

I assume you have a 1/2 or 3/4 ton pickup 4x4 with a 7.5 or 8' blade.

Think about joining SIMA and getting their video or order Chuck's handbook. 

I recommend limiting the number of accounts you take this year, get ones as flat and open as possible. Before pushing any snow, look the place over. Where are you going to push the snow? Keep pushes short as possible. Push piles well back from travel routes. Avoid commercial accounts for now. Ask your customer what they've paid before, most will be honest. They'll realize you're new to plowing, don't bother trying to bluff them. "Plow with the storm" instead of waiting till it's over. Harder to push 14" than to push 7" twice and you may find yourself in trouble real quick. Don't plow drives with cars parked in them. Invariably, you're going to hit or have a "near miss". Get insurance - Commercial Vehicle and General Liability. Keep your vehicle maintained - little things multiply quickly. And full of fuel.

Next?


----------



## MDDMAX (Jan 23, 2002)

Mick,

Thank you for your help, I plan on staying around a while, it is a 9 foot plow on a 3/4 ton HD GMC. Anyway, I have plowed with a John Deere 770 w/ a 72 in front blade, anyway, i know the truck is much bigger and makes it harder to see things around you. I will go to that site now. I appricate your help and if anyone has diesel questions, please let me know, I have had a great deal of experience with diesels. Anyway, Thank you and good plowing.

Lenny


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

This book is coming out in May. Lawn & Landscape's publishing arm is accepting 'pre-orders' now.

http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/store/products.asp?CatID=3&SubCatID=13


----------



## MDDMAX (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks for the info John, I am pulling the page up now. Thank you guys for your help. 


Lenny


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

MDDMAX

Just a suggestion.... And my 2 cents. Get insurance...Just in case,and ditto to the advice you got in earlier replys....

Chief Plow
Rick's Snow Plowing


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> I just wanted to say that I am new to this site. It seems very nice and the people are honist.


Did you read the part where it says that you have to send $10 cash (I think Chuck gets $50 though) to everyone who replies to your questions here on the board? (Even if the reply is stupid and off the subject.) The rest of the guys will back me up on this, right guys? I'll be posting a bunch more replies later.....

(Hey, it's been a lousy winter--we gotta try to catch up somehow...)


----------



## MDDMAX (Jan 23, 2002)

Digger haha....wish I could afford all of that. 

chief - I am going to call Nationwide today and see how much this is gonna cost me. Like you said you never know and with my luck, It would happen. 

Thanks for the help guys

Lenny


----------

